# Join us for an Indie Flash Fiction Multi-Genre Halloween Anthology - PUBLISHED!



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We're creating a Halloween-themed multi-genre indie author flash fiction anthology to cross-promote ourselves to new readers. You're invited! Please submit stories by Sep 26, 2016 so we can publish by Oct 17, 2016.

*The Plan:*


To create a cross-promo Halloween-themed indie author flash fiction anthology.
To introduce new readers to us - fine indie authors - so we can sell more books!
To have some fun working with fellow indie authors.
To publish it no later than Oct 17, 2016.
To publish it wide and permafree or for 99c. I might put it into KU. I'm open to suggestions.
To distribute it to your mailing list free of charge.

*The Requirements:*


Any author is welcome who has at least one indie fiction title published, an author website and mailing list (no matter the subscriber count).
Pen names are fine as long as they meet the requirements.
Please submit up to 3 stories per author name. At least 1 must be never-before-published. The other two must not have been previously printed more than once - printed meaning published in an anthology or periodical.
Submissions must be complete stories - with a beginning, middle and end - and never excerpts.
Story length: ideally 1,000 words or less. You can go up to 1,500 if you really need it.
You must have your story proofread and line-edited prior to submission, by you or someone else. Please don't submit messy drafts, only final work. Although I'm an editor and the editor of this project, this is unpaid volunteer work, so please pitch in (or hire me for a special flat rate of $5 per story - see below).
Stories are due Sep 26, 2016, which gives you about 5 weeks.
Any genre except erotica. (Only because we don't want the anthology getting hidden from searches and whatnot.)
Make it a new-ish story and make it a great story. This introduces not just participating authors but also the greater indie community of authors to new readers. Let's put our best feet forward.
Submit your stories here: https://goo.gl/forms/AcpXub6JFhLxbgkF2.

*Theme:*

The theme is: *monsters*.
The title is: Ghouls, Goblins and Zombies (subject to change)
The subtitle is: 50 Short Halloween Monster Stories (subject to change)
The cover is: (pending final title and subtitle decision)










*Any genre is acceptable* (except erotica). Just involve a monster somehow and (optionally but ideally) work some Halloweeny element in, somehow. Lighthearted monster stories, romance, alien monsters, it all works.

*The Schedule:*

Stories Due: Sep 26, 2016
Final Proofing: Oct 3, 2016 (I'll send you a draft of the anthology and ask you to proof your story and one other.)
Publish: Oct 17, 2016

*Please Help Me With:*


getting the word out to other indie authors so they can submit stories, too.

To hire me to line edit and proofread your story/ies for the special flat rate of $5 each, email [email protected] with the subject line: "Edit my flash fiction story for $5 please." This is entirely optional and not in the least required. It will get you a great editing job but not any kind of preference in the anthology.

If you'd like an editor credit, email me. I'll need you to proofread 20 stories for me and to bring in at least 10 new stories, including your own.

I'm open to your ideas/changes and ready to answer your questions. I'll keep this first post updated with important developments. Thanks in advance and I look forward to working with you!

*If You Need Help:*

If you need help with setting up a website or mailing list, email [email protected] and let me know what you need help with precisely. If there is a demand, I will schedule a video hangout and walk a group through the steps to create a website and mailing list.

*Rights:*

Here's the license I'm asking you to agree to. It's plainly visible at the end of the submission form:



> I affirm that I am the owner of the content provided herein and am granting a royalty-free, non-exclusive, perpetual, irrevocable license to use the content as part of the anthology "Indie Halloween Anthology 2016," (title subject to change) edited by George Donnelly. Once the anthology is published, I promise to promote it to the best of my ability through my author website, mailing list and social media account(s). (If you don't agree, please don't submit the form.)


*Money:*

Any income generated will go towards promoting this anthology and/or to future seasonal anthologies I'm organizing for Christmas, Valentine's Day, May the 4th and July 4th (independence day). I might add a 6th seasonal or themed annual anthology as well (I'm open to your ideas but 6 is my annual max atm). There is no profit share on this project but as we build up more anthologies in the series, it might be feasible do profit shares on future editions. (The main problem is the nightmare accounting on trying to pay 40 or 50 authors.)

I bought 5 cover credits from GoOnWrite.com so this cover cost me $30. If you feel so inclined, I'm accepting donations to defray the cost via PayPal at [email protected] or Bitcoin at 1JL9cUvTKVhsnjUAo7BaqKqh4ZYnxa7cue. This is entirely optional and buys you nothing but an extra helping of my goodwill and appreciation. Donations received so far: $0.

*If using Google Docs*

If you're using Google Docs, please share the story with [email protected] or just grant access upon request to that address. Ditto if you're using Dropbox and only want to share the file with a specific account/address.

*Updates:*

Aug 30: 4 submissions

Sep 17: 9 submissions

Sep 22: 10 submissions

Sep 24: 12 submissions

Sep 25: 16 submissions

_This is a sequel project (and book #2 in the Flash Flood anthology series) to the Indie Anthology 2016 which published Sep 19._


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

Awesome.  I'm fine doing whatever.

Stupid question, but I'm just double checking: the theme is monsters.  Any monsters all right, and not just ghouls, goblins, and zombies?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

UnicornEmily said:


> Stupid question, but I'm just double checking: the theme is monsters. Any monsters all right, and not just ghouls, goblins, and zombies?


Not a stupid question.  Indeed, any monster is fine. Feel free to interpret the term loosely, too. Any kind of monster is fine.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a Hitchcockian type story, but there are no monsters. Unless you'd consider a Norman Bates type character as a sort of monster.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

jdcore said:


> Unless you'd consider a Norman Bates type character as a sort of monster.


I would.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

jdcore said:


> I have a Hitchcockian type story, but there are no monsters. Unless you'd consider a Norman Bates type character as a sort of monster.


Norman Bates is definitely a monster. I'd love to read it!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Me: yaaa—looks at the 'flash' in the title again—booooooo......

My partner writes too long. Alas! Masque of Shadow would have been perfect if it wasn't 19k.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Try writing something short! I'd love to have a story from you in the collection...


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll ask her if she has a 1k creeper. She loves horror.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> I'll ask her if she has a 1k creeper. She loves horror.


It doesn't have to be horror, of course. It can be any genre.


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Legal question! Do the authors all retain rights to the stories and will there be a promise that they won't be published again in another anthology or collection without the author's permission?


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> It doesn't have to be horror, of course. It can be any genre.


That's great! We have lots of scary monster elements in our epic fantasy, too


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Legal question! Do the authors all retain rights to the stories and will there be a promise that they won't be published again in another anthology or collection without the author's permission?


You can see the license above. Authors are only granting me permission for this anthology, not for any others. Authors retain copyright. Authors are probably de facto giving up 1st world rights, or something like that.



Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> That's great! We have lots of scary monster elements in our epic fantasy, too


Awesome!


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow, I missed that whole section even reading through it twice. Embarrassing, sorry! Thank you for answering, though.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Write.Dream.Repeat. said:


> Wow, I missed that whole section even reading through it twice. Embarrassing, sorry! Thank you for answering, though.


No worries.  It's a lot of information to take in at once.


----------



## Lisa Blackwood (Feb 1, 2015)

I once tried to write a flash piece to see if I could. Nope. 1k turned into 90k   and I'm about to start book 4. I love the idea, I just can't write flash.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

My first ever attempts at flash were for the first Flash Flood anthology. Turned out to be surprisingly rewarding.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Writing in 1,000 words or less is a special challenge. I like to do it from time to time. It's accomplishment, cheap. And it's neat when it turns out a complete and worthwhile story is such a small package.


----------



## Chris Ifill (Jun 12, 2015)

I missed out on the last Anthology but this time, I'll have something ready for this set.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I already did something else with my story for the other anthology, but I have a flash story about opera singer zombies which would be perfect for this.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Chris Ifill said:


> I missed out on the last Anthology but this time, I'll have something ready for this set.


Super. Looking forward to it.



CoraBuhlert said:


> I already did something else with my story for the other anthology, but I have a flash story about opera singer zombies which would be perfect for this.


That indeed sounds perfect!


----------



## CrissyM (Mar 14, 2012)

How long are you expecting turn around to be? Do you expect it to be out before this halloween?
I'm interested. I might have a sea monster story that fits the word count.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CrissyM said:


> How long are you expecting turn around to be? Do you expect it to be out before this halloween?
> I'm interested. I might have a sea monster story that fits the word count.


I plan to publish on Oct 17 of this year, so definitely. And I'd love to include a sea monster story!


----------



## CrissyM (Mar 14, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I plan to publish on Oct 17 of this year, so definitely. And I've love to include a sea monster story!


Awesome!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Just sat down and wrote a story. Sometimes they come that fast. Kind of surprised, since I've got so much on my plate right now, but when the story flows that easy, it would be crazy not to write it. If I get any other ideas that will work, I'll try to get a couple more done before the deadline. 

I'll go over it once more (about the only time I do much of an "edit" is with flash fiction), make sure it's saying what it should. It's at 1,027 words right now, which probably won't change too much. The title is "Last One at the Door".


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Just sat down and wrote a story. Sometimes they come that fast. Kind of surprised, since I've got so much on my plate right now, but when the story flows that easy, it would be crazy not to write it. If I get any other ideas that will work, I'll try to get a couple more done before the deadline.
> 
> I'll go over it once more (about the only time I do much of an "edit" is with flash fiction), make sure it's saying what it should. It's at 1,027 words right now, which probably won't change too much. The title is "Last One at the Door".


Spectacular! I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## ConnieBDowell (Feb 15, 2016)

Ooh, fun! I've got an idea brewing for this one.


----------



## Small Town Writer (Jun 11, 2014)

I don't plan on submitting anything for the anthology, but I am putting together a Halloween Cross Promo for Oct. 28-31. I'd love for this anthology to be a part of it.

The only two requirements are that the book needs to be related to Halloween in some way (obviously, a Halloween anthology will have no issues with this) and the book needs to be $0.99 for the duration of the promo.

Just a thought to give you guys some extra promotion! Check out the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,240627.0.html


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks David! I'm set to get notifications for your thread and would love to participate.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We've got 4 submissions so far. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Oh, this is quite tempting to join in on. Halloween is my thing.   Maybe I could do a Grinka flash. That might be interesting. I'm sure I can figure out a good monster from the Immortal World of that series. The wheels are turning!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

I literally just typed out a zombie themed, sort of comedy style, short (my specialty ). The only thing is that I do not have a Dropbox or Google Drive account and I do not wish to pay for starting an account. Is there anyway you can accept the flash fiction via email? (I know you said no on the form, but I would love to take part in this anthology). Just let me know!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexaGrave said:


> Oh, this is quite tempting to join in on. Halloween is my thing.  Maybe I could do a Grinka flash. That might be interesting. I'm sure I can figure out a good monster from the Immortal World of that series. The wheels are turning!


Sounds interesting!



N. D. Iverson said:


> I literally just typed out a zombie themed, sort of comedy style, short (my specialty ). The only thing is that I do not have a Dropbox or Google Drive account and I do not wish to pay for starting an account. Is there anyway you can accept the flash fiction via email? (I know you said no on the form, but I would love to take part in this anthology). Just let me know!


Dropbox and Google Docs are free. But I can accept a file uploaded to any server, including your website. I'd love to see your story!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Dropbox and Google Docs are free. But I can accept a file uploaded to any server, including your website. I'd love to see your story!


I created a Google Doc and added your email to the share list. Please let me know if you received it or not. The story is titled All That Glitters Isn't Gold and it's about a zombie outbreak at a stripclub 

It's not the fully edited version as I asked an English major friend to take a look at it, but hopefully she gets to it soon.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

N. D. Iverson said:


> I created a Google Doc and added your email to the share list. Please let me know if you received it or not. The story is titled All That Glitters Isn't Gold and is about a zombie outbreak at a stripclub


Awesome, got it!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Awesome, got it!




Do we have to enter more than one story or can we just enter the one?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

N. D. Iverson said:


> Do we have to enter more than one story or can we just enter the one?


Enter up to 3. The more the merrier, definitely.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

I can't do this one.
I don't really have any ideas for this and am busy.

Then I sat down with the kids for breakfast so now there are two that I'll write up and get edited hopefully by end next week.

Teddy Bear Stories:  Defense
There Be Monsters

Now if I could only finish the novella and book I have to get ready!!!!!!!
oh and win the lotto (money resolves issues)


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking forward to them, Tom!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

> Then I sat down with the kids for breakfast so now there are two that I'll write up and get edited hopefully by end next week.


That's how it happens. One minute you're perfectly fine, brain clear, thinking about other stuff, and then... WHAM! Ideas out the wazoo. That brain is a tricky thing. Tricky, tricky thing.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

George, I'm going to give mine a last pass and make double-sure there are no typos or punctuation boo-boos, and it should be uploaded to Dropbox (or Box, wherever I put these things) after that.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> George, I'm going to give mine a last pass and make double-sure there are no typos or punctuation boo-boos, and it should be uploaded to Dropbox (or Box, wherever I put these things) after that.


Super! I can't wait to read it.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's the Christmas anthology btw: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241013.0.html


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

Making a post... So I don't forget about this.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Uploaded my story at last! Something had been holding me up, and I tweaked it a little, but finally I realized I had a little bit of a sidetrack. Once I took that out, I knew the story was right at last.

I listed it as horror, but it's not gory or really scary, even. More like a Twilight Zone type of thing.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Uploaded my story at last! Something had been holding me up, and I tweaked it a little, but finally I realized I had a little bit of a sidetrack. Once I took that out, I knew the story was right at last.
> 
> I listed it as horror, but it's not gory or really scary, even. More like a Twilight Zone type of thing.


Awesome and thank you! I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Can I resubmit a PNR story that didn't get selected in the Flash Flood book to be published on 9/12? Thanks.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope you like it, George.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CF said:


> Can I resubmit a PNR story that didn't get selected in the Flash Flood book to be published on 9/12? Thanks.


Of course, sure.


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

I've got the story written.  It was actually a lot of fun trying to think of a story in a thousand words.  I still need to do the editing, but I'll be submitting this weekend.  Thanks!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

Story is written.  I'll have it to you over the weekend


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

JeanetteRaleigh said:


> Story is written. I'll have it to you over the weekend


Looking forward to it!


----------



## AlexaGrave (Jun 11, 2015)

Just submitted my humorous fantasy! It came in a tad over 1k. Hopefully that's OK! Thanks for this opportunity.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

AlexaGrave said:


> Just submitted my humorous fantasy! It came in a tad over 1k. Hopefully that's OK! Thanks for this opportunity.


Totally fine! Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We're up to 9 submissions. Pretty awesome, thanks everyone. I'm still working on mine and it will include 3 stories.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Only nine stories? How many were you hoping to get? I might manage another before deadline, if more are needed.

Or, nine people with multiple stories?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

she-la-ti-da said:


> Only nine stories? How many were you hoping to get? I might manage another before deadline, if more are needed.


9 submissions + mine, so 10 total so far. Each submission could include up to 3 stories.

I didn't have any expectations for this. I have the cover so I'm going to publish no matter what.

We've still got a week to go before submissions close.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

10 submissions!


----------



## Gone To Croatan (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll add something Halloween-y to the story I wrote for the Kboards anthology that never happened, and send it in.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Edward M. Grant said:


> I'll add something Halloween-y to the story I wrote for the Kboards anthology that never happened, and send it in.


Awesome. Looking forward to it!


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

I'll be adding one.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

We published the first anthology in this series. It's titled "Bite-Sized Stories" and is available on all the major retailers. Full details here:

http://georgedonnelly.com/bite-sized-stories-anthology/

We're also doing a Christmas anthology. Please join us!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241013.0.html


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Hi George!  my stories are done and going to drop box
what do you want them shared to?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

tomgermann said:


> Hi George! my stories are done and going to drop box
> what do you want them shared to?


You can probably just grab the share link and put that into the submission form. That always works for me. Let me know if it's not working for you tho.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> We published the first anthology in this series. It's titled "Bite-Sized Stories" and is available on all the major retailers. Full details here:
> 
> http://georgedonnelly.com/bite-sized-stories-anthology/
> 
> ...


Hi George. I was under the impression that the anthology would be free? I see it is priced at 99 Cents. Does the profit from the sales go back to all authors who stories make up the anthology? Also I see that you are using the next book as a freebie to get people to sign up for a mailing list. Is this for your own personal mailing list or are they specifically only going to be used for promotion of the future anthologies?

And if I could make a request, would it be possible to at least add the website links for each author? The reason I decided to throw my own flash-fiction into the mix was for the promotion opportunity. I feel that opportunity is lost if there is no way for someone to further investigate an author whose story they may have enjoyed.

Thanks!


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

The book is free everywhere but Amazon and thats because Amazon doesn't allow free but will price match which George has explained on the other thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236937.0.html) that he has requested. The delay is on Amazon's end. George has also indicated that any money made from sales will go toward marketing. The author bio for each author in the book contains a link. Additionally George sent out a request for authors to submit an eisn for a page linked in the back.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

jdcore said:


> The book is free everywhere but Amazon and thats because Amazon doesn't allow free but will price match which George has explained on the other thread (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236937.0.html) that he has requested. The delay is on Amazon's end. George has also indicated that any money made from sales will go toward marketing. The author bio for each author in the book contains a link. Additionally George sent out a request for authors to submit an eisn for a page linked in the back.


Thank you for the response. I did not look at the other threads because the Halloween anthology is the only one I participated in.

I peeked at the look inside of the first anthology and did not see the author bios. I assume this would be at the end of the book then?

Thanks again for answering.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Form in.  2 stories shared and I am done!  YAY!  Have fun all, going to go pass out now.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

N. D. Iverson said:


> Also I see that you are using the next book as a freebie to get people to sign up for a mailing list. Is this for your own personal mailing list or are they specifically only going to be used for promotion of the future anthologies?


I'm hosting a mailing list that will be used to promote all of the future anthologies. Over time, if the list gets big enough and we all keep writing stories, we'll do a monthly or every 2 month promo of our books to the list. I'll be responsible for the list but the purpose is so it can be useful to all Flash Flood authors and, eventually, perhaps even any indie author who wants to promo their books.

Screenshot of the separate list for this: http://imgur.com/a/HXz4j



N. D. Iverson said:


> And if I could make a request, would it be possible to at least add the website links for each author? The reason I decided to throw my own flash-fiction into the mix was for the promotion opportunity. I feel that opportunity is lost if there is no way for someone to further investigate an author whose story they may have enjoyed.


If you take a look at the first anthology in the series you'll see that the author bio and a link to the author website is at the end of every story. I couldn't agree more. I very much want to guide readers to individual authors' websites and mailing lists.

I screenshotted the first author bio in the Amazon Look Inside: http://imgur.com/a/NzZIt

Let me know if you have any other questions. 

P.S. Thanks Dave for fielding those questions.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

tomgermann said:


> Form in. 2 stories shared and I am done! YAY! Have fun all, going to go pass out now.


Awesome. Thank you! I'm looking forward to reading them and enjoy your nap.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm hosting a mailing list that will be used to promote all of the future anthologies. Over time, if the list gets big enough and we all keep writing stories, we'll do a monthly or every 2 month promo of our books to the list. I'll be responsible for the list but the purpose is so it can be useful to all Flash Flood authors and, eventually, perhaps even any indie author who wants to promo their books.
> 
> Screenshot of the separate list for this: http://imgur.com/a/HXz4j
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to answer! I did look inside the first anthology, but I must have missed the bios...


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

A bit late, but I just submitted my zombie opera singer story. There are a few special characters, mostly umlaute, in there, so let me know if that's a problem.


----------



## Richard Crawford (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I subbed a story. Bit last minute and not sure if I got it right! Let me know if any probs.
Thanks!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> A bit late, but I just submitted my zombie opera singer story. There are a few special characters, mostly umlaute, in there, so let me know if that's a problem.


Right on time. No worries, I'm sure the umlautes will be fine. I'll give them fresh water and plenty of sauerkraut.



Richard Crawford said:


> Hi, I subbed a story. Bit last minute and not sure if I got it right! Let me know if any probs.
> Thanks!


Will do, thanks!


----------



## Richard Crawford (Apr 14, 2011)

I PMd you as I put the wrong doc up.
Thanks!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Richard Crawford said:


> I PMd you as I put the wrong doc up.
> Thanks!


Ok, I got it. No worries.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey George, what happened with the August fantasy anthology? I asked you and you replied that is was postponed for September.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Antara Mann said:


> Hey George, what happened with the August fantasy anthology? I asked you and you replied that is was postponed for September.


My memory seems to be failing me. Can you point me to a thread or something to jog this middle-aged hippocampus?


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Submitted my story.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

16 submissions! Still time to get something in. If anyone needs an extension, let me know.


----------



## Antara Mann (Nov 24, 2014)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> My memory seems to be failing me. Can you point me to a thread or something to jog this middle-aged hippocampus?


This is the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236937.350.html
But it's over now. I waited for the email but never received it. Is the fantasy anthology out?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Antara Mann said:


> This is the thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236937.350.html
> But it's over now. I waited for the email but never received it. Is the fantasy anthology out?


Hi Antara, oh ok, it wasn't really a fantasy anthology per se. But, yes, we published recently. I sent you an email just now.

I apologize, I have not yet found the time to email every author who submitted a story to the anthology.


----------



## J.T. Williams (Aug 7, 2014)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> 16 submissions! Still time to get something in. If anyone needs an extension, let me know.


That would be me. I will get something in very soon. I will also need you to get with you about editing. (My editor is tied up)


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

J.T. Williams said:


> That would be me. I will get something in very soon. I will also need you to get with you about editing. (My editor is tied up)


No problem. Just email me when it's ready.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> No problem. Just email me when it's ready.


Hey George,
I just did some more light editing to my entry. I'm not sure if you want until the deadline to upload the document or if you took it when I submitted it. Just wanted to let you know that there have been chances since then.

Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey George

Are we still on schedule for Final Proofing -  Oct 3, 2016?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hurricane John said:


> Are we still on schedule for Final Proofing - Oct 3, 2016?


Yes, if not a little sooner.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

drop box is hating me.  did you get the files I sent you??


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

tomgermann said:


> drop box is hating me. did you get the files I sent you??


Yes


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Awesome!  Thanks George!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> No problem. Just email me when it's ready.


Hey George,

So how many people signed up in the end?

Also, I just did some more light editing to my entry. I'm not sure if you want until the deadline to upload the document or if you took it when I submitted it. Just wanted to let you know that there have been chances since then.

Thanks!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys, we've got 20 stories for sure. We'll have at least 1 more, maybe as many as 4 more before it publishes. 9 are humor, 7 are horror and 3 are fantasy.

This afternoon, I'll send out via email the proofs of the anthology. Please check your email, download a copy and proof your story/ies and 1 other story. Please do this as soon as possible because I want to publish early. The permafree process for Flash Flood 1 took 10 days, ugh.

If you find any Halloween-related promos, please let me know about them. We don't want to miss any of them.

Thanks for your submissions! I'm excited! This is another good collection.

P.S. There is still time to submit a story if you can get it to me by Oct 10. Let me know now if you plan to take advantage of this.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I co-run a small SFF promo site, the Indie Speculative Fiction Showcase. We could run a new release spotlight for the anthology.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I co-run a small SFF promo site, the Indie Speculative Fiction Showcase. We could run a new release spotlight for the anthology.


Awesome, thank you. Keep in mind that most of the stories are not fantasy or science fiction tho, so I'm not sure if it's a good fit for you.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys! I just sent out via email the draft copy of the anthology. Please proofread your story/ies and 1 other and please return any corrections as a reply to the email.

I'm taking title ideas, blurb drafts and any other suggestions you might have.

Please return your edits by Friday, or earlier if possible. Due to how long permafree is taking at Amazon, I want to publish this ASAP.

Thanks! Love your stories!


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi guys! I just sent out via email the draft copy of the anthology. Please proofread your story/ies and 1 other and please return any corrections as a reply to the email.
> 
> I'm taking title ideas, blurb drafts and any other suggestions you might have.
> 
> ...


Hi George,

I received the email and will be getting on that asap. How do you want us to do the edits? Just take notes and send them back to you with the story name?

Also SPRT is doing a freebie Halloween themed giveaway: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,233311.0.html?PHPSESSID=281cac204c7c479efa17fff514d371f0 It might be a good fit for the anthology!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

N. D. Iverson said:


> I received the email and will be getting on that asap. How do you want us to do the edits? Just take notes and send them back to you with the story name?


Yes, please. Thanks, I will check out the promo.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Awesome, thank you. Keep in mind that most of the stories are not fantasy or science fiction tho, so I'm not sure if it's a good fit for you.


We have run multi-genre anthologies before and also horror. Plus, the ghouls/zombie/Halloween theme should fit nicely into the theme of the site.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi, George. Got my copy on my kindle and I'll be looking it over tonight. I thought we had a tentative title on the other thread.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm looking for an angle to make for an interesting story for The Passive Voice blog to post something about these first 2 anthologies. I was hoping to have 25 blog posts about the release of the first one but the first group of authors is not cooperating as I'd expected. Ideas welcome.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> P.S. There is still time to submit a story if you can get it to me by Oct 10. Let me know now if you plan to take advantage of this.


George, am I reading this correctly?

I apologize for getting to the party so late; I'm relatively new to Kboards. I'm also not typically a writer of flash fiction, but after seeing the thread yesterday, I had an idea that might be perfect. I could probably submit today, tomorrow at the latest?

If that won't work, I'll just wait for next time.  It sounds as if you do anthologies periodically. I'm a great fan of cross-promotion.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi Bill, yes, that is correct. There is still time to get stories into the anthology but it would definitely have to be very soon. I look forward to reading your story.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi Bill, yes, that is correct. There is still time to get stories into the anthology but it would definitely have to be very soon. I look forward to reading your story.


Thanks for the quick response. I'll make every effort to finish it today then--as early in the day as I can.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm looking for an angle to make for an interesting story for The Passive Voice blog to post something about these first 2 anthologies. I was hoping to have 25 blog posts about the release of the first one but the first group of authors is not cooperating as I'd expected. Ideas welcome.


Ah yes, thanks for the reminder. I've been bogged down in theatre work this week, but something is forthcoming. Most of my readership is UK-based though, as you know, so probably not too much use for TPV pitching purposes.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are some title ideas I've come up with so far, my top 3 separated from the rest. Ideas welcome.

Monster Maelstrom
Monster & Sons
Monster Moments

Monster Hunt
Monsters FTW
Monsters Wanted
Monster!
Monsters Unlimited
Monster Majority
Monster Prophecies
The Monster Tour

Subtitle/tagline: A Monster Flash Fiction Halloween Anthology


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I like Monster! It's simple, and catchy, and the subtitle will explain that it's a collection of flash stories for Halloween, I'd assume.

I don't know if you saw my blog post or not. I'll stick a link here just in case.

http://lupamysteries.blogspot.com/2016/09/a-new-anthology-of-flash-fiction-which.html


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi Bill, yes, that is correct. There is still time to get stories into the anthology but it would definitely have to be very soon. I look forward to reading your story.


Thanks again for allowing me to submit. I just used the form to complete the submission. I hope you like it and can use it.

I tested the dropbox link, and I both made it available to anyone with the link and shared it specifically with you, so I hope there are no mechanical problems. If there is some kind of glitch, just let me know, and I will fix it.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

I like *Monster Moments*, with *Monster!* a close second.

I'm not sure the word Monster has to be in the subtitle/tagline. Seems like overkill....even for monsters.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I had the same thought about it being overkill but it might be good SEO/keyword-wise. Still debating it.


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi George, I was going to submit my stories much earlier then some things came up and I just couldn't. Anyway, trying to submit them now and I hope I'm not too late. Thanks!


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

George,

I'm curious about the cover.......have any final decisions been made?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, the cover is all set. I will show it to you guys soon.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Yes, the cover is all set. I will show it to you guys soon.


I'll be looking forward to that. Actually, the prospect of the book coming out in just a few days is exciting! After being involved with two anthology projects that fell through relatively last-minute, it will feel good to see one come to fruition.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

This one will definitely happen. We have more than enough stories. Cover is ready and paid for. Just missing a couple small things.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I'll be looking forward to that. Actually, the prospect of the book coming out in just a few days is exciting! After being involved with two anthology projects that fell through relatively last-minute, it will feel good to see one come to fruition.


Excellent. Thanks


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

Hi George.  I have to apologize I am WAY behind on some of my timings.  Okay I am behind on ALL my timings.  I just seem out of time on everything right now.....


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

tomgermann said:


> Hi George. I have to apologize I am WAY behind on some of my timings. Okay I am behind on ALL my timings. I just seem out of time on everything right now.....


Don't worry, if you want to submit another story just give me a headsup this weekend. If you make it awesome, if not, next time.


----------



## tommy gun (May 3, 2015)

lol, no my stories are in.  it was about the blog post
back to writing!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Monster Bites? It ties into the Bite-Sized Stories one.

I'm about done with reading (ended up reading all of them). Hardly any issues, nothing big, couple of missing words, typos, the like. I'll figure out how to get my notes off the tablet and send them -- how would you like?

I've got to say, these are excellent stories, folks. I'm honored to have been included in this anthology. Truly.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The best way is an email with contextual hints, excerpts, etc so I can find the particular part you're referring to.

Thanks, I too am thrilled about the quality of these stories!


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> The best way is an email with contextual hints, excerpts, etc so I can find the particular part you're referring to.
> 
> Thanks, I too am thrilled about the quality of these stories!


How are things coming along? Are we still on target for October 17? (I'm working on my newsletter content now, and if there is a firm data, I may as well mention it.)


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill Hiatt said:


> How are things coming along? Are we still on target for October 17? (I'm working on my newsletter content now, and if there is a firm data, I may as well mention it.)


Hey Bill, I just went ahead and posted to my blog,saying that the book was coming soon. I'll add a more specific post once the book is published.
https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2016/10/03/a-new-halloween-flash-fiction-anthology-is-coming-soon/


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Hurricane John said:


> Hey Bill, I just went ahead and posted to my blog,saying that the book was coming soon. I'll add a more specific post once the book is published.
> https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/2016/10/03/a-new-halloween-flash-fiction-anthology-is-coming-soon/


Thanks! I guess I'll do the same.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Thanks! I guess I'll do the same.


I assume that George is busy trying to get the book ready for publication, especially since he accepted submissions after the deadline had expired. Hopefully the release will be on time, give or take a few days.

I was kinda hoping to see what the final cover looked like before the release.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi everyone, please accept my apologies for the radio silence. I had a personal situation come up that threw me for a loop. I am working full bore to publish ASAP. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi everyone, please accept my apologies for the radio silence. I had a personal situation come up that threw me for a loop. I am working full bore to publish ASAP. Thanks for your patience!


I'm sure we all know what it's like to have a personal situation interfere. (I've sometimes been caught for weeks in something I couldn't control.) We also know how much time putting together an anthology like this takes, and we appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Hi everyone, please accept my apologies for the radio silence. I had a personal situation come up that threw me for a loop. I am working full bore to publish ASAP. Thanks for your patience!


Not a problem.....you're doing the best you can under the circumstances.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Blurb edits welcome. Search keywords / tags, too. I'm really close now. We're going to make this one on time.

24 Extremely Short Halloween Stories for your Briefest Moments

From a Hillary Clinton stripper to mythical beast-women in the harsh Scandinavian tundra and from an unusual band of steadfast teddy bears to the last man in zombie-occupied Chicago, fill your briefest moments with pulse-pounding frights and off-beat chuckles with this collection of 24 flash fiction stories.

Commuting to work? Grabbing a quick coffee? Each story tells a complete tale in but a few short minutes with the added promise of a lifelong introduction to new indie writers.

You never know, you might just find your next favorite author.

Monster Maelstrom, the second anthology in the Flash Flood series, is a hand-picked selection of master works in humor, horror and fantasy themed for Halloween and  guaranteed to keep you engaged.

Sign up now to get free copies of book 1, Bite-Sized Stores, and future flash fiction anthologies themed for Christmas, Valentine's Day, May the 4th and Independence Day.

Search Keywords: Humor & Satire, Dark Comedy, Horror Short Stories, Horror Anthologies, short reads, Horror United States


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm content with all of that.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, 3 things:

(1) Grab the files here and please distribute them to your list and as you see fit: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19825267/MonsterMaelstrom.zip (Don't use that link. Download the files and upload them to your own server, please.)

(2) To be listed as a co-author at Smashwords, pls email [email protected] with the URL of your Smashwords profile.

(3) To present one of your Amazon-published works to readers at the end of the book, email me the ASIN. You can send me a second work even if you already have one listed on the page in question (http://georgedonnelly.com/flashfloodauthors/) as long as you have contributed a story to this anthology.

A HUGE thank you to Bill Hiatt for donating the cost of the cover for this collection.

Please consider joining us again for the Christmas anthology: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241013.0.html

I'll be sending authors an email soon with marketing information and details once the books finish publishing and I have store links.

Thank you! It's been a real pleasure working with each and every one of you. I hope we can repeat it again soon.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Nook finally published. Kobo and iTunes are taking forever. So I just now requested the price match at Amazon and that the rest of you fine authors be added.

If anyone finds the Google Play link for the book, pls let me know.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Nook finally published. Kobo and iTunes are taking forever. So I just now requested the price match at Amazon and that the rest of you fine authors be added.
> 
> If anyone finds the Google Play link for the book, pls let me know.


Google Play Link: https://play.google.com/store/books/details/George_Donnelly_Monster_Maelstrom?id=BU9FDQAAQBAJ


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks! Kobo is still pending for some reason and no response yet from Amazon.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Thanks! Kobo is still pending for some reason and no response yet from Amazon.


George,

Here's the Amazon link - https://www.amazon.com/Monster-Maelstrom-Fiction-Halloween-Anthology-ebook/dp/B01MA53T8D


----------



## CF (Jun 2, 2015)

Is there also going to be a paperback for this maybe?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CF said:


> Is there also going to be a paperback for this maybe?


I'm pledging $10 towards it. We need about $140, give or take.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazon has acknowledged the price match request and promises a response by tomorrow, which I expect will be delayed as before. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm pledging $10 towards it. We need about $140, give or take.


Given that the best sales would probably be before Halloween, is there time enough to do it? I'll donate if the idea is practical.

It isn't exactly as if the material goes out of style, so maybe I'm wrong, and a paperback would keep selling. What do you think?


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Given that the best sales would probably be before Halloween, is there time enough to do it? I'll donate if the idea is practical.
> 
> It isn't exactly as if the material goes out of style, so maybe I'm wrong, and a paperback would keep selling. What do you think?


Bill, yes, it's a good point you have there. In your shoes, I would not donate anything for this one. If some other folks step forward and make pledges, then maybe.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Bill, yes, it's a good point you have there. In your shoes, I would not donate anything for this one. If some other folks step forward and make pledges, then maybe.


Forget about my shoes for the moment. The question is whether the number of sales will be sufficient to justify the effort. I don't have enough experience with this kind of anthology to have a strong feeling about paperback sales potential, particularly after Halloween. You didn't dismiss the idea out of hand, so you may see possibilities I don't.

Amazon just price matched to zero, by the way.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm definitely skeptical about paperback sales on this series of anthologies. Definitely. It's a luxury item, frankly. I'm willing to put my share of capital and sweat equity into the pot if others are similarly committed, but otherwise, the upside remains unpredictable. 

WOW, they price-matched fast. How awesome is that!


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I'm definitely skeptical about paperback sales on this series of anthologies. Definitely. It's a luxury item, frankly. I'm willing to put my share of capital and sweat equity into the pot if others are similarly committed, but otherwise, the upside remains unpredictable.
> 
> WOW, they price-matched fast. How awesome is that!


The Christmas anthology is certainly a better bet in some ways. I'd have a better feel if I could sales rank (though of course a free download is a lot different from a paperback). Before we switched from paid to free on Amazon, we already seemed to have a decent sales rank for an anthology out such a short time.

I'll contribute if there is enough interest for others to do the same.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Before it went free, I saw that this one was around 100K in sales rank.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

The first one (granted not linked to a particular season) is at about 2,000 in the free story and in the top ten in two subcategories, which really isn't bad, especially considering Amazon is only one outlet. Knowing how fast ranks drop, that's an indication of continuing interest. Whether willingness to download for free and willingness to buy a paperback are correlate at all is, of course, a different question.


----------



## N. D. Iverson (Feb 1, 2016)

Hurricane John said:


> George,
> 
> Here's the Amazon link - https://www.amazon.com/Monster-Maelstrom-Fiction-Halloween-Anthology-ebook/dp/B01MA53T8D


Wow, it's free already? That's good news! I'll start promoting it on my social media asap!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Free at Amazon DE as well. I already tweeted and google-plussed about the anthology and will blog about it, once all links are in.

I'll hold off sending out my newsletter until next week, because I just e-mailed my list two days ago about another new release and don't want to overwhelm them. 

George, when you have all the info for the Speculative Fiction Showcase new release spotlight, could you send it to me?


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Right now the Halloween anthology is at 3,392 in the free store at Amazon (#4 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Comedy; #8 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Literature & Fiction > Horror > Short Stories) Barnes and Noble has it at 140,858. Google Play and Smashwords show no stats yet. iTunes and Kobo don't have it up yet.

All things considered, a pretty good debut on Amazon. With the free promos going on every day and the permafrees, I think it takes a pretty good number of downloads to rank that high. Anyone have a good estimate of how many might be involved?

There's another thread on Kboards asking if Amazon should adopt the same curation practices as Apple and Kobo. That would have its advantages, but the downside would be a much longer wait for books to go live, as we're now seeing.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Is anyone already on instafreebie and would like to host our anthology's inclusion in this promo? Please email [email protected] to let me know ASAP. (I'm not set up on instafreebie and am a bit slammed atm.)

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSejji545hhOhIrgGV_Eyx8GhRpplq7ESQfbN7iFKG41uSWYbg/viewform?c=0&w=1



CoraBuhlert said:


> George, when you have all the info for the Speculative Fiction Showcase new release spotlight, could you send it to me?


Absolutely, thanks again for that opportunity, Cora. I have the relevant email to you revving its engines in my outbox. 



Bill Hiatt said:


> With the free promos going on every day and the permafrees, I think it takes a pretty good number of downloads to rank that high. Anyone have a good estimate of how many might be involved?


MM had 26 downloads yesterday and 16 so far today, if that helps. It also sold 2 copies at the 99c pricepoint before it went permafree.

I'll be sending out an email to all the authors later today to coordinate marketing.

Thanks everyone! Another fun anthology!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi guys, I just sent out the marketing email to each of you, my 19 fellow authors. We've got blog posts to write and social media posts to share. Thanks! It's great working with you guys.

Here is my blog post: http://georgedonnelly.com/introducing-monster-maelstrom-24-extremely-short-halloween-stories-briefest-moments/


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

George, I should have noticed this sooner, but isn't the Mobi file you had us download for sharing purposes awfully big? I have considerable bigger novels with smaller Mobi files, and the downloaded Mobi differs far more from the Epub than seems normal also. Maybe there isn't a problem, but I thought I should mention this, just in case.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> George, I should have noticed this sooner, but isn't the Mobi file you had us download for sharing purposes awfully big? I have considerable bigger novels with smaller Mobi files, and the downloaded Mobi differs far more from the Epub than seems normal also. Maybe there isn't a problem, but I thought I should mention this, just in case.


At 4MB it is indeed a tad on the high end. Part of that is because Kindle's mobi files hold multiple versions of the file inside the mobi. Another reason is that I used a couple images in order to (hopefully) improve the marketing effectiveness. I might be able to produce a smaller file for you. What size were you looking for?


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> At 4MB it is indeed a tad on the high end. Part of that is because Kindle's mobi files hold multiple versions of the file inside the mobi. Another reason is that I used a couple images in order to (hopefully) improve the marketing effectiveness. I might be able to produce a smaller file for you. What size were you looking for?


Oh, as long as there isn't something wrong with the file, I'm not worried. I'm used to the same of the preview files I generate when I'm uploading a new title on the bookshelf, but I do recall that programs like Vellum create a file including several versions so that people will have the right version for their device if they're getting it from somewhere other than Amazon. I wasn't thinking about the fact that that's probably what you did.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yes, indeed, I'm pretty sure the multiple files in one thing is something kindlegen does, the software maintained by Amazon specifically for the purpose of people generating Amazon-friendly MOBIs.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Yes, indeed, I'm pretty sure the multiple files in one thing is something kindlegen does, the software maintained by Amazon specifically for the purpose of people generating Amazon-friendly MOBIs.


Ah, I've been submitting in Epub long enough that I've forgotten when kindlegen does, but that would make sense.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I notice only a third of us have claimed the book in Author Central. If you haven't done that yet, it's a nice way to get a little more free exposure, since a link to your author page appears on the product page. It also gives you the ranking data records on Author Central if that's of any interest. (The book probably comes up in search results for your name even without claiming it; that's the way it worked for me.)

Something else that's handy if you get much blog traffic: you can use the embed code you generate from the product page to produce a preview of the book right in your blog post. Readers can also share from the preview. If they click buy, they get the Amazon product page. (Unfortunately, my blog isn't that heavily trafficked, but I have a page that has previews of all of my books, and people do poke around on it every so often. The code includes a nice big cover image as well, so it might catch the eye, and if you're an Amazon affiliate, the embed can also include your affiliate code.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I notice only a third of us have claimed the book in Author Central. If you haven't done that yet, it's a nice way to get a little more free exposure, since a link to your author page appears on the product page. It also gives you the ranking data records on Author Central if that's of any interest. (The book probably comes up in search results for your name even without claiming it; that's the way it worked for me.)
> 
> Something else that's handy if you get much blog traffic: you can use the embed code you generate from the product page to produce a preview of the book right in your blog post. Readers can also share from the preview. If they click buy, they get the Amazon product page. (Unfortunately, my blog isn't that heavily trafficked, but I have a page that has previews of all of my books, and people do poke around on it every so often. The code includes a nice big cover image as well, so it might catch the eye, and if you're an Amazon affiliate, the embed can also include your affiliate code.


Claimed mine! I've been promoting it a little bit and trying to generate some clicks, and it's nice seeing it up there on the amazon page!


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I just worte a blogpost about the anthology and crossposted to my publisher blog. I also linked to George's post and included some background on my story.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> Something else that's handy if you get much blog traffic: you can use the embed code you generate from the product page to produce a preview of the book right in your blog post. Readers can also share from the preview. If they click buy, they get the Amazon product page.


I discovered that via George Saoulidis' website and love it. I'm changing my website over to use that more often. Great idea.

Side note: the anthology is at #2,159 free this morning. That is pretty darned good!

Side note 2: We're up on Instafreebie now (https://www.instafreebie.com/free/q3L4N). I'm on the trial $20/mo plan so this can generate new subscribers for us and I submitted us to this promotion: http://www.melaniekarsak.com/p/promotion.html

BTW guys, if anyone should feel so inclined to support my new editing enterprise, I welcome any honest comments you care to share about my editing abilities at http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,243018.0.html. If it doesn't feel right, please ignore this request.

You might also enjoy my unique pitch, though, which involves secret babies and grammar salt mines.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Side note: the anthology is at #2,159 free this morning. That is pretty darned good!


Yes, it was drifting down by last night but seems to have picked up again. We're #2 in one subgenre and #9 in another. Various promotional efforts are having some effect.

On Barnes and Noble we jumped from around 140,000 to around 83,000. On Kobo we're 4,977 in horror (no overall rank given, and the result is about the same as yesterday's.) Nobody else is showing any kind of ranking yet, but we have a 5 star rating from one reviewer on Google Play.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The anthology was also pretty well ranked at Amazon DE and BR yesterday, probably elsewhere as well.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wonderful. I think we found a timely theme, got it out in time and I know I love all the stories, except of course for my two that got in only by dint of a personal connection to the editor. LOL.


----------



## lincolnjcole (Mar 15, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Wonderful. I think we found a timely theme, got it out in time and I know I love all the stories, except of course for my two that got in only by dint of a personal connection to the editor. LOL.


LOL. Hey, if there aren't benefits involved with all the work you do, then why do it? No one call fault you for getting a little something out of it!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, I got us into this promo starting the 27th of this month: http://www.melaniekarsak.com/p/promotion.html

We need to email our lists about it. I'll email you the details soon.

This is a great opportunity for us to grow the Flash Flood list, among other things.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I think it's safe to say that I'm getting more exposure from this anthology than from all my titles combined this month. It was definitely worthwhile for me to take the time to get involved.

George, if it's not too much trouble, after Halloween is over, can you give us some stats (download numbers from various outlets). It would be nice to see what your total audience was like.

(I'm sure it will continue growing, but probably not as fast as time goes by.)


----------



## wearywanderer64 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

wearywanderer64 said:


> Is it too late to join?


George is the one in charge, but since the anthology is already in print, probably yes for this one. However, George has plans for one every couple of months and is currently accepting submissions for the Christmas one. There is a thread on that you can probably find on the first page.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> I think it's safe to say that I'm getting more exposure from this anthology than from all my titles combined this month. It was definitely worthwhile for me to take the time to get involved.
> 
> George, if it's not too much trouble, after Halloween is over, can you give us some stats (download numbers from various outlets). It would be nice to see what your total audience was like.


Bill, I'm thrilled to hear you're happy about your participation. I'm certainly glad to be working with you.

Indeed, I have a recurring reminder set to prompt me to update you guys every month, at least.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

wearywanderer64 said:


> Is it too late to join?


As Bill noted, it is indeed a tad late for the Halloween one but you are perfectly on time for the Christmas one!

Check it out here: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,241013.0.html

And if you want to ensure you're informed of new opportunities like this, you can sign up for my Author Collaboration List at http://eepurl.com/bKlccP.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

I just posted a blurb about the book to my blog, which automatically posts to Facebook and Linkedin.
Also posted to Google+

https://jdonovels.wordpress.com/

Keep those downloads coming.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I noticed the anthology is holding up pretty solidly today (a little down, but still good, on Amazon, slightly up on Kobo, considerably higher on Barnes and Noble). The "also bought" list on Amazon suggests either that the contributors are driving traffic to the anthology, the anthology is driving traffic to the contributors, or perhaps both. I had a little sales spike yesterday that may or may not be related.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

_Monster Maelstrom_ is today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_.

Okay, so I co-run the site with another author.

Unfortunately, I didn't have enough space to include all authors in the tags due to Blogger's limitations.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice. Thank you for featuring the book.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

CoraBuhlert said:


> _Monster Maelstrom_ is today's featured new release at the _Speculative Fiction Showcase_.


Oh... thanks Cora! I scheduled the URL for sharing.

Do you still need that email from me on this? I suppose not. Sorry it was taking me so long!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

An update, guys. There were a few missing words in the version I distributed earlier. My apologies. This is the latest and greatest version for distribution to your mailing lists:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19825267/MonsterMaelstrom.zip


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Smashwords refuses to put further author names on the book listing unless they also appear on the cover. Putting 20 names on the cover is a bit impractical and would cost money at this point, so I think that todo is paused for the moment. Let me know if you have any thoughts on it.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Smashwords refuses to put further author names on the book listing unless they also appear on the cover. Putting 20 names on the cover is a bit impractical and would cost money at this point, so I think that todo is paused for the moment. Let me know if you have any thoughts on it.


George - That's fine by me. You did what you could. Don't sweat it.


----------



## jdcore (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, it's not a biggie.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

I don't know how everyone else is doing, but since the anthology release I've seen two small sales spikes, and today one huge wave of KU pages. I've also seen a change in my activity in non-US markets, with more than usual going on in the UK, Germany, and India. Though my sales aren't huge, and I do see a lot of fluctuation anyway, I have to think some of this is due to the cross-promotional impact of the anthology.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

That is awesome, Bill! I have had several small spikes as well. And the Flash Flood mailing list continues to grow. We're up to 36 subscribers now.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Guys, the Instafreebie Halloween promo starts today. I emailed each of you about it. It only takes a couple minutes of your time to share/RT the social media posts I've made and we all agreed to promote the anthology to the best of our abilities. Thanks in advance for your continued support of the project.

http://www.melaniekarsak.com/p/promotion.html


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

Just downloaded. Going to give it a looksy!


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

lyndabelle said:


> Just downloaded. Going to give it a looksy!


Thanks, hope you like it!

Side note: Guys, this instafreebie promo I emailed you about (see above) has already doubled our anthology mailing list. Awesome results and day 1 is not even over yet.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks to at least one of our co-authors promoting the book yesterday, it was downloaded 147 times on Amazon and currently is at #1,038 Free. Pretty awesome!

Also, the instafreebie promotion we're currently in (please see the email I sent you about promoting it!) has already resulted in 436 downloads there.

Our Flash Flood mailing list currently stands at 108, 62 of which we have gotten via the instafreebie promo.

Let's keep up the marketing, guys! Have a great weekend.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Thanks to at least one of our co-authors promoting the book yesterday, it was downloaded 147 times on Amazon and currently is at #1,038 Free. Pretty awesome!
> 
> Also, the instafreebie promotion we're currently in (please see the email I sent you about promoting it!) has already resulted in 436 downloads there.
> 
> ...


I saw the Amazon ranking this morning and was amazed. These anthologies are a great free way to get exposure to a much broader audience.

I was involved in a couple of promos yesterday, so yesterday's spike is probably not an anthology one, but I'm still see unusual international activity. Since the month when my first novel debuted, I haven't seen activity in the UK, France, and Germany at the same time, which I am now. I also see activity in Canada and India, which I hardly ever do, and I just got my first sale ever in Italy. It's hard not to imagine the anthology isn't helping.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

It's hard to say exactly how many new individual sales and email list signups the anthologies are bringing to we participating authors.

One concrete outcome tho is the Flash Flood mailing list I mentioned in my previous post. As that grows, it becomes a resource to better launch new anthologies as well as we can promo our own books directly to that list once it gets a bit bigger, just like an instafreebie, Patty Jansen or other promo.

And the list will only be available to those of us who participate in these anthologies, so it provides a further incentive for new authors to submit to upcoming anthologies. It's very possible that we're building a unique resource and enduring institution in the indie author community.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

George,

Good to hear that the Instafreebie has been so successful and that mailing list is growing.
I've been under the weather for the last couple of days, but I finally got a chance to post about it in my Blog. Every bit helps.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I have included _Monster Maelstrom_ in the "Indie Speculative Fiction of the Month" round-up, which will be posted on Monday on my blog and crossposted to the Speculative Fiction Showcase.

I've also seen an uptick in sales since the anthology came out.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Monster Maelstrom had another huge day yesterday, more than 200 downloads and currently at #596 Free in the US store.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Monster Maelstrom had another huge day yesterday, more than 200 downloads and currently at #596 Free in the US store.


That's truly amazing.

It's holding steady on B & N and Kobo. Nobody else seems to post stats, but clearly something is happening, at least on those vendors.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Monster Maelstrom lasted several days at precisely the desired time in the top 1000 free on Amazon.com. This has been a great success.

Also, we have a bunch of new ratings on Goodreads and they are very favorable! Can we get more?

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/32671380-monster-maelstrom


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

Saw the ratings on Goodreads last night. Very nice.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> Monster Maelstrom lasted several days at precisely the desired time in the top 1000 free on Amazon.com. This has been a great success.
> 
> Also, we have a bunch of new ratings on Goodreads and they are very favorable! Can we get more?
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/32671380-monster-maelstrom


The Goodreads numbers are impressive, especially considering the rating scale is more conservative than Amazon's.

I'm also pleased the book still seems to be doing well post-Halloween. (I know how fast books drop if they aren't getting any action!)


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

The anthology got its first review on Amazon, a five-star. Unfortunately, the text of the review itself is a complaint about having to write a review rather than just leave a rating. Sigh! At least reluctant reviewer liked the book.


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bill Hiatt said:


> The anthology got its first review on Amazon, a five-star. Unfortunately, the text of the review itself is a complaint about having to write a review rather than just leave a rating. Sigh! At least reluctant reviewer liked the book.


I saw that! Cracked me up. I had to read it a few times to figure out what was happening. At least it's obvious it's a real person, I suppose.


----------



## Hurricane John (Jul 12, 2010)

GeorgeDonnelly said:


> I saw that! Cracked me up. I had to read it a few times to figure out what was happening. At least it's obvious it's a real person, I suppose.


A review about . . . why I don't do reviews. Lol


----------



## George Donnelly (Mar 5, 2012)

The Christmas anthology is nearing completion and I've posted the announcement for the Valentine's Day anthology. Hope you'll join us for that as well.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,244252.0.html

I'll send an email soon to my fellow authors with an update on the series' progress to date.


----------

